# Long Island, NY



## Mouse (Jun 2, 2006)

Anyone from LI? I need friends.  I didn't get any responses from the other NY thread so I made this one to be more specific, but I'd even go into NYC. Anyone?


----------



## Susan345 (Oct 13, 2011)

Im from LI-East Northport-might be interested- I just joined this forum. post me later we can chat.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I live in Suffolk County.


----------



## john kimble (Aug 21, 2011)

I am. I always wondered where everyone is from.


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

I live in Patchogue


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Nassau County


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

Is anyone interested in meeting up somewhere?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

what kind of meeting would it even be? social anxiety group therapy or just hanging out? or both


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

From what Ive seen as far as people on this site, they usually hang out somewhere. Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## tim78 (Nov 2, 2008)

I might be interested in the future. I live in Nassau County, but I don't drive. My anxiety is pretty bad in front of new people, but I need to start making friends.


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

Okay, I'll throw this out there, what would work for each of you? I'm up for meeting up or making new friends. If some people need to take it a little slower thats okay too. Maybe talk on the phone or text. Let me know.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm currently living in another state. I will be in Nassau County in the week of November 11- 18. Moving is one of the reasons why I no longer have any friends. I only have two friends back in NY, one of them I haven't talked to for at least 3 years, so I guess he's an ex friend now. Maybe we can meet up and take the same train to go to the meetup in NYC? This would be good for Tim78. I guess this should take place during the weekend, the 12 or 13? I can also do it on the 14, 15, 16, 17- anytime, but not the 18.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

tim78 said:


> I might be interested in the future. I live in Nassau County, but I don't drive. My anxiety is pretty bad in front of new people, but I need to start making friends.


What part of Nassau County are you from? I'm from Hempstead.


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

Weekends dont work very well for me. Im not really thrilled with the idea of going into the city, was hoping for a meetup more local. Mondays work best for me.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I guess it depends where this meeting will take place and if others will go.


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

It doesnt seem like anyone else is interested other than me and you shin. If you want, we could meet up that week in november somewhere in nassau.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I would feel more comfortable if at least 1 other person came. That's part of my SA. I don't want to be the center of attention. We need a good location also. Maybe there is something we could do other than eat.


----------



## Aeroflot (Jul 26, 2011)

I live in Glen Cove. If you guys need a third person I'll join you. Just need to know in advance the exact day, in order to get off work. Also if someone needs to be picked up that's no prob. Mondays and Wednesdays are not good days.


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

Okay, so weekends, mondays, and wednesdays are out. Leaves us with Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday.


----------



## anxious wisher (Oct 31, 2011)

im from suffolk county, im upstate for school now, but i come back home winter break


----------



## Mouse (Jun 2, 2006)

Bumping this thread, sorry it's old and I didn't do anything a year ago when I first made it. Hoping to revive some interest.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm from Suffolk County, somewhere in the middle of the south shore. feel free to PM me if you just wanna hang out sometime. As bad as social anxiety is, I think we can all have an easier time interacting with one another having at least that in common, we could all help out in helping each other feel a little less lonely.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i live in mount sinai, suffolk county

which part of the south shore do you live in?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd be willing to meet up, probably should as meeting new people is probably my number one SA trigger. I hope there are some posters close to my age, so I don't feel like an oldie and a creeper, lol...


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

TryingMara said:


> I'd be willing to meet up, probably should as meeting new people is probably my number one SA trigger. I hope there are some posters close to my age, so I don't feel like an oldie and a creeper, lol...


its not creepy lol, we understand your intentions.

Where and when would you guys want to meet up? How about the Smith Haven Mall? Not sure about date yet.

I know a guy who lives in Patchogue on here. He's 30 if you would want to come along with us.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i have two people interested in meeting up with me...

although i think it was more one on one...

anyone else interested?


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

im still down


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm going to be honest...

I don't see a gathering happening on Long Island unless we all make a little bit of a push to meet up.

Anyone want to meet up on Friday or Saturday?

I'm free both days, all day, so I can do what ever if you guys want.

I live in Suffolk County so we could try to meet up somewhere there.

Maybe we could go to the tanger outlets or smithhaven mall or something.

Maybe Wildwood or some place around here.

If you guys can think of anything else to do please suggest.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

preston2 said:


> Thanks for the wall post. MobiusX PMed me that he'd be interested but is still out of state so he's out. Most, if not all, of the other few people I wrote from this thread haven't logged in for weeks or months, so it's a good idea to go in the spirit of what you said to plan for just us.
> Looking at Google Maps, Melville looks to be pretty in between us... slightly closer to me but I'll probably have more traffic. I say to meet at or near there. Do you have a lean on doing something nature-ish versus urban? I could do a weekday through the near future with some advanced notice too.


Okay cool at least we have one other member, I'm going to try to message more people later.

Ill meet up in Melville, it doesn't make a difference to me if we do something naturist or urban, I find myself doing things with nature though but ill do urban if you prefer.

And I was thinking we can meet up on Friday or Saturday


----------



## Alluring prince (Apr 1, 2011)

@TryingMara, to your PM, are you interested in a meetup this weekend? And answer any points in my recent discussion you think apply to you, if you will


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Sure, I could do Saturday. I agree meeting in the middle would be best. I'm not sure what there is to do in Melville itself, though. What kind of stuff were you guys thinking of doing for urban and nature-ish type meet ups?


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

So I guess the middle for everyone is Melville?

I was thinking maybe a park, ill have to look at google maps for an interesting place to go to.

What time will be good for everyone?

Preferably a time between 10-3 something. Me and my twin share a car and he is going to need it later in the day, unless he's going to use it earlier in the day for prom...ill have to ask when I get home.


----------



## Alluring prince (Apr 1, 2011)

I got an unexpected email to a social Craigslist ad from an alleged man who's interested in meeting and might have a job offer on Saturday. I'd push for another day if it weren't for the job thing. I just replied. It doesn't sound like it'd be a long meeting if it happens, but I'll still be trying to meet with you guys, pending on what he wants to do and how flexible you guys are.

There's a decent chance of rain Saturday, according to the forecast. What do you guys think about the idea of writing/memorizing a few topics for discussion, either ones we make individually or together ahead of time? This idea's largely inspired by the debate-style sports shows I regularly watch.


----------



## Ltblue (May 20, 2012)

I had a good laugh at this thread. It is like trying to get Superman to put a couple of Kryptonite rocks in his pockets. But at least you guys are trying, and that's what counts..


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

preston2 said:


> If there was any chance of this not happening, that evaporated once Ltblue started making fun of us. I'll be damned if I let some random guy on the internet mock our social attempts!
> 
> I would've been more active in this thread the last few days if I were not dealing with some stuff. Anyway, I've been looking around Melville on Google Maps a bit. It's nice now how many of the buildings get labeled when you zoom closely enough. At the time of this writing the weather report was updated to rain tonight but none during daylight tomorrow. That'll still mean damp vegetation and ****, so I don't know.
> 
> We could go to Walt Whitman Mall... American Airpower Museum... Town of Oyster Bay Solid Waste Disposal Complex XD (someone, some day, is going to Google that term and come to this page). There's at least one big cemetery; we could go there and videotape our own rendition of "Thriller." It's close to miiiiiidniiight.. something evil's lurking in the darrrrk.. *head bop*


all sounds like a good idea 

well we are putting an effort to meet up so it will definitely happen, or at least some day, as long as we stick to it.

but yeah everyone seems to be having something going on today. it would be tough to meet you guys anyways, normally getting a car wont be hard but the my twin has prom and wants to use it for his girlfriend so maybe next week is best. i havent seen my work schedule yet though so ill have to get back to you guys on that, just let me know what days and times are good and ill see if i can go then 

friday next week wont work though :/ i know that for sure. and i always have work sundays


----------



## Ltblue (May 20, 2012)

preston2 said:


> Ltblue is laughing now, you know that, right? ;-p


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh well I can't, I ended up having to be called into work anyways so I just took it because I need the money. We're not backing out, I'm definitely not, it's just we need to plan for another day. We had things going on and started making plans to hangout on very short notice so we just need to give us more time to plan. Hell we don't even know what time we can meet up yet when we should. Lets just plan better, to meet up another time no big deal, like I said I'm not backing out, it's just unless we don't have set plans we can't really expect much. My plans changed because everyone seemed to be backing out and we didnt know when to meet up...so it's not like ill wait lol


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

How did this get put on me, lol? I still would have met up, I just thought you were unsure if you'd be able to make it today, and Chieve had a time limit on using the car. You know what, I'm blaming you preston. Didn't get back to us for most of the week and now blames us, pshhh.  Since I thought it was called off, I might have made an appt. to get my hair cut, lol.

That sucks that you always have to work on Sundays, Chieve. I won't be able to next Saturday. Should we shoot for the weekend after? This is kind of comical. I'm gonna post a success story in the Triumphs section if we ever get to do this.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah I know and I also have to consider driving too haha and how much time we can meet, it's probably like a 45-60min drive so yeah it's kinda to late for me haha you guys can meet up but I can't now sorry

But I'm down for any day after 3:15, an web ever I'm not working except Fridays.

But let me know, because I have to discuss it with my twins fb we also have to consider time an when he works because I have to pick him up from work


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

preston2 said:


> That's understandable, it's cool.
> 
> I'm guessing you're having something fancy with your hair done; how long does that take? An hour or two? This could still work! Never give up! Never surrender! Since Chieve is out, this is easier to set up since you and I likely live much closer, based on what you implied in an earlier PM. I'm still wanting to meet up if only for a little bit since the first time is the hardest, at least two of us would have met by this weekend, and I was looking forward to this! ... since last night since I kind of put off this matter BUT STILL. You can bring a friend if you want. Reply at your earliest convenience


Yeah, it'll probably take around two hours. I'm still up for meeting. Do you wanna stick to the mall idea- Roosevelt Field, Broadway? They put a Shake Shack in the new Westbury Plaza, which I've been wanting to go to, but it'll probably be a madhouse today. What did you wanna do?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

preston2 said:


> Yessss yesssssssssssss. Don't stop believing.
> I.. I'm slightly drunk at the moment. I barely drink alcohol and had a shot and a quarter of 84 proof in response to a depression episode.
> 
> Hmmmmmm probably not this 'Shake Shack' if there's going to be a huge line and we're just meeting. The RF Mall sounds good. Are you looking at a short meeting, long meeting or no preference?


Well if we're just meeting, then I guess it won't be long. Where exactly in RF do you want to meet?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Still want to go or would you rather put it off for another day?


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

saw my schedule.

i have off work monday, thurday and saturday.

I have school on monday and thursday though, and wont be out until 3:15. but i dont have it on saturday, i'm free all day then as long as my dad doesnt want me to do anything

Thursday or saturdays might be best for me. Especially because its not so short notice and I can talk to my twin.

I just have to make sure what time my twin has work and what days.

Saturday might be best actually haha but let me know whats better for you guys.

make sure you consider travel time...which may be an hour for me...so I may not be able to get to you guys until like 6-6:30 if I have school and my twin has work, because I'm going to need to drop him off...thats if he stays at work for long, sometimes he only has two hour shifts...and you know it will probably be an hour and a half to two hour drive there and back (45mins to and hour single trip)

so yeah haha, what's good for you guys?


----------



## Alluring prince (Apr 1, 2011)

So no meetup every happened... stop your tittering! TryingMara and I exchanged a number of PMs after her last post here to where we more or less decided not to meet because she was sick. We might week early this week, though.

Chieve, Thursday or Saturday for you, right? We'll iron something out more over the next few days


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

okay cool  like i said saturday will probably be better, espeically since there is more time in the day it would be easier for me and my twin to work something out 

but if we need, i can try for thursday too


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

preston2 said:


> So no meetup every happened... stop your tittering! TryingMara and I exchanged a number of PMs after her last post here to where we more or less decided not to meet because she was sick. We might week early this week, though.
> 
> Chieve, Thursday or Saturday for you, right? We'll iron something out more over the next few days


That's not what happened. preston2 stood me up for the NBA Playoffs. I can't next Saturday, but future weekends would be good for me. Maybe Thursday if it's not too far or too late.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

oh opps i forgot, yeah i guess thursday. i will start talking to my twin about it now then.

can we start planning a time? it will help a lot.

i will need to leave at 9:30 or so.

and if anything, i wont be able to leave my hour until 5 possible, so i wont get there until 6 or so

it will have to be something in that time range...more or less...

is that good? and where should we meet?

let me know all the details before i speak to my twin...or at least a general idea...ill start talking to my twin a little now


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Daveyboy said:


> Did any of you ever try this:
> 
> http://www.meetup.com/Long-Island-Social-Anxiety/


wow thanks for showing me this  and stony brook..? thats right near me!  that makes things much easier...


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Daveyboy said:


> Did any of you ever try this:
> 
> http://www.meetup.com/Long-Island-Social-Anxiety/


There have been a few I've wanted to go to, but it's a little far. One I considered going to a few months ago but then it was cancelled. Just my luck, lol. Have you gone? How was it? I'd like to try the NYC one, too.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

TryingMara said:


> There have been a few I've wanted to go to, but it's a little far. One I considered going to a few months ago but then it was cancelled. Just my luck, lol. Have you gone? How was it? I'd like to try the NYC one, too.


what would be a good time for you thursday? do you know yet?


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm still free Thursday


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Nah he wouldn't I'm not gonna tell him I'm meeting up with someone on the Internet. He doesn't even know I use this site.

Saturday doesnt work for me anymore anyways. My boss asked me if I can work 2-10 because a coworker called out to go to a funeral


----------

